# has gameplayfun.com been confirmed legit yet?



## kueldood (Apr 25, 2011)

i really don't know about this site.
i ordered my dstwo off of that site yesterday.
but you know, this site was on shoptemp so i didn't really think it could be a bad site.
until i saw how fake the reviews for the site looked (mind i saw these after i ordered my dstwo)
so has any one bought and received items from gameplayfun.com yet?
kinda scared i wasted 40 bucks (sdcard/dstwo)
thank you,
Aidan.


----------



## bashscrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

heres a thread about it 
CLICKY
a lot of people are saying its fake
but some people say its real as they bought stuff from it
it's under acekards resellers page 
but the website isn't under supercard's dealer page in USA


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2011)

I heard if you write a good review about it they bribe you with a legit Acekard2i...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 26, 2011)

And, of course they spam the news page with "No Clone!!!! No Clone!!!!"


----------



## RoMee (Apr 26, 2011)

all their reviews are fake, and so are they.

one of the worst shop on shoptemp


----------



## tanuki1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> all their reviews are fake, and so are they.
> 
> one of the worst shop on shoptemp



Well that "fake" site sent me my Acekard 2i a few weeks ago for $14 shipped.Got it in 2 days and the seller even responded to a shipping question I had almost immediately at 3 in the morning.They're good in my book although I too am not very happy with the fake reviews.


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 27, 2011)

I find it curious when people who have no posts to their name suddenly appear to defend a seller.


----------



## tanuki1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I find it curious when people who have no posts to their name suddenly appear to defend a seller.



Been a member for 2 1/2 years,rarely visit this site and mainly lurk anyways....what's your point?You've been a member for almost 4 years and barely have over 100 posts,does that make you more trustworthy or better than me somehow?I only post when I need help which never happens but I figured I would give my feedback on that site since I've seen it catching a lot of flak lately for the fake reviews and supposed bribes.I'm at least trying to contribute useful information,not just wasting bandwidth with useless posts like the one above.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 28, 2011)

Just to put it out there... I bought an Acekard2i from them and it works just fine. It's a confirmed real card, came 3DS compatible, and with the Micro SD reader.

As for the Supercard... I have no idea on what's up with that but once your shipment comes in please leave a comment here about the service


----------



## ninditsu (Apr 28, 2011)

i only find it unnerving when a reseller defender comes up with a first post and just joined from within a month or earlier.

i'm going to trust whatever gbatemp trusts, not blindly, but those would be the first shops i would check out


----------



## nutella (Apr 28, 2011)

The superfluous and offensive use of colored text and custom mouse cursors leads me to believe the site is dodgy as fuck. No experience with them, but from a basic scan of the website, I wouldn't even think about buying anything from there, whether they're a legit website or not.


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 28, 2011)

ninditsu said:
			
		

> i only find it unnerving when a reseller defender comes up with a first post and just joined from within a month or earlier.
> 
> i'm going to trust whatever gbatemp trusts, not blindly, but those would be the first shops i would check out


Gba temp doesn't state they are trustworthy though. Not any of these shops on there. Anyone can advertise on there complete with fake reviews if they feel like it. There is no vetting process that I can see.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 28, 2011)

"We are the Only Real Authorized R4, CycloDS, Acekard DSTwo Dealer in USA."

Add the custom cursor and NO CLONE!!!!11!!!111! spamming, and I wouldn't even think of buying anything from them.


----------



## tanuki1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well just to sum it up.I got my Acekard 2i pre updated and so did Nebz.Maybe you guys can just let it be and quit over analyzing every new shop that comes about?Maybe they're leaving fake reviews because everyone that orders from them are too busy/lazy to leave a REAL review?Or maybe they get frustrated when they write a review as I did only to find out when you submit it it's lost due to the fact that Shoptemp isn't linked to your GBATemp account and you need to sign in before leaving a review?This is all a big joke,Buy from who you want and leave the ones you don't want alone.The thread was started asking if they were legit.If you have NOT ordered from them you have NO right posting in here.You can't base your opinion on hearsay,post your experience from actual interaction with said site.If it wasn't for the allowance of hacking/flashcart talk I would think I was on gamefaqs sometimes aroud here.


----------



## RoMee (Apr 28, 2011)

tanuki1980 said:
			
		

> Well just to sum it up.I got my Acekard 2i pre updated and so did Nebz.Maybe you guys can just let it be and quit over analyzing every new shop that comes about?Maybe they're leaving fake reviews because everyone that orders from them are too busy/lazy to leave a REAL review?Or maybe they get frustrated when they write a review as I did only to find out when you submit it it's lost due to the fact that Shoptemp isn't linked to your GBATemp account and you need to sign in before leaving a review?This is all a big joke,Buy from who you want and leave the ones you don't want alone.The thread was started asking if they were legit.If you have NOT ordered from them you have NO right posting in here.You can't base your opinion on hearsay,post your experience from actual interaction with said site.If it wasn't for the allowance of hacking/flashcart talk I would think I was on gamefaqs sometimes aroud here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever is legit about them disappear the moment they started these shady tactics
nothing legit about this fake shop at all


----------



## Costello (Apr 28, 2011)

as long as they deliver your order correctly i dont see why they arent legit?
they posted the fake reviews to attract more people and get more sales, thats another point... now if you care about ethics like that, why are you even playing backups in the first place?

anyhow sometimes orders go wrong, it happens to every single shop in the world, look what happened to the shoptemp.com web store...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> now if you care about ethics like that, why are you even playing backups in the first place?


I don't care who say this, but damn it, I may be a pirate myself, but I care about ethics and indeed care about honesty. Fake reviews on a site doesn't make a site look better, it only makes me worry more about the quality and legitimacy of their products. I would much rather have site with no reviews than fake reviews because at least I know with no reviews their not trying to fluff up their site.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 28, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> all their reviews are fake, and so are they.
> 
> one of the worst shop on shoptemp


Aren't they those who offered a free ak2i for a 5 stars review on shoptemp ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : seems ...


----------



## RoMee (Apr 28, 2011)

what's the point of this...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The above features have been long requested and they will hopefully allow us to keep a *clean*and* fully legitimate review center*; your reports will be particularly useful for that matter.
> ...if you're gonna allow this,
> 
> 
> ...


seems like the legitimacy of shoptemp is second priority

edit:
have you notice the _growing_ list of fake reviews from this fake shop?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 28, 2011)

Even if they were legit, they DO NOT DESERVE THE MONEY. They are making fun of a FREE COMMUNITY-BASED WEBSITE, that does EVERYTHING IT CAN to spread their knowledge of flashcarts to beginners.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 1, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> as long as they deliver your order correctly i dont see why they arent legit?
> they posted the fake reviews to attract more people and get more sales, thats another point... now if you care about ethics like that, why are you even playing backups in the first place?
> 
> anyhow sometimes orders go wrong, it happens to every single shop in the world, look what happened to the shoptemp.com web store...


I agree with you that as long as the dealer is actually shipping products they are perfectly legit

However, fake reviews should be immediately taken off, the ones that are obviously fake 5-stars should not have the same weight as an honest review from a person who bought something from them(i just reported every single fake review on gameplayfun, expecting them to be removed)

P.S. I lol'd that their page on shoptemp says "GamePlayFun - Acekard2i $13 No Clone *Lowest in USA Reviews*"


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what's the point of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't understand what I said: 
the fake reviews were deleted and I have sent a warning to the shop.

The new reviews that this shop has now, are from actual customers. The shop can show proof of it, and we have IP addresses too.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 1, 2011)

Could you please say to them to stop spamming the news page full of advertisements with "NO CLONE!!! NO CLONE!!!"? It's hardly readable and it's terrible annoying for if people want to see actual news.


----------



## amf66 (May 12, 2011)

I know it's been a while since the last post, but I thought I ought to say something since I ordered from gameplayfun about a month ago. Yes the website is shady as hell, and yes it makes your cursor turn into mario, but I said "screw it" and ordered an Acekard2i from them. They said that I had ordered an Acekard2, which I did *not* want and a quick email fixed that problem. The emails had atrocious grammar but I still received my Acekard several days later and was happy with my purchase. But now that I've heard that they're (were?) offering free Acekards for good reviews I encourage everyone to stay away from them. I don't care how good their service is, that's just wrong to me.


----------



## RoMee (May 12, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> The new reviews that this shop has now, are from actual customers. The shop can show proof of it, and we have IP addresses too.



yeah, reviews that are paid for by gameplayfun.com
at least 3 of those reviews are fake and (once again) paid for by gameplayfun.com
who knows how many more people they paid

and their, "acekard, lowest in america" *is a lie*.
once you add up the shipping, the total is more than other shops

example 1:
Gameplayfun...acekard $13.95+$4.73(lowest shipping cost)=$18.68
realhotstuff......acekard $18 shipped

a saving of $0.68

example 2:
gameplayfun.........cycloDS iEVO  $42.59+$5.41 = $48
realhotstuff.com....cycloDS iEVO $47 shipped

a $1 saving

example 3:
gameplayfun....dstwo  $35.95+$5.92 = $41.87
realhotstuff......dstwo  $39 shipped

you save a whopping $2.87

*Not only does this shop spam, and make fake reviews, they also LIE and make FALSE advertising about being the lowest in the USA*.


Also, they spam the heck out of shoptemp news, the problem with that is there are shops that post discount code but we never see it because they always get pushed to where no one sees them, and eventually disapear because of the constant spamming


----------



## Terminator02 (May 13, 2011)

i'd have to agree there has to be some sort of limitation on posts for each shop or tighter moderation of the shoptemp portal


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 15, 2011)

yes for news on homapage i suggested to modify news on homepage
join every news made by same shop in one space or chapter and let customer possibility to expand it . So even one shop post 10 news only his last one is visible on his news space in homepage and if customer want to see other 9 need to click to expand enlarge it
or another possibility is to allow post on homepage only 3-4 times a month or with payment! Usually a store don't have big news every week. You can see on homepage now there are 3-4 site that occupy all space.  I think homepage news is more homepage spam. 
Need to works on best price too, with shipping fee or without shipping fee. One store with high shipping fee can sell undercost items and have all the best price for all items, this doesn't help user to choice the best shop.


----------



## XDD128 (Aug 4, 2011)

Im as scared as fuck right now, i bought a DSTwo yesterday from gameplay whatever, and after seeing these arguments, im probably gonna get my ass kicked by my parents if it doesnt arrive. I'm so freaked out right now. I don't know whats gonna happen, but if it doesn't come in 2-3 days, i'm gonna write a bad review.


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> And, of course they spam the news page with "No Clone!!!! No Clone!!!!"


I appreciate your comment a little funny


----------



## chubiboi (Aug 6, 2011)

ordered a dstwo also yesterday hope it comes I emailed them for the usps tracking number and still no response. I can't think of 1 reason they do not hand us the usps tracking number


----------



## chubiboi (Aug 6, 2011)

xdd128 tell me if you received it and what condition the card is in


----------



## durpy (Aug 16, 2011)

this thread is 4 months old. gameplayfun is legit, however i find it incredibly annoying how the website says you can track your package but it doesn't actually include any tracking information at all. you have to email them for it. 

p.s. lol my internet security program blocked some pictures on the website coming from two *.co.cc websites


----------



## Kadin (Aug 20, 2011)

Why did I not see this thread BEFORE I posted my question earlier.  Serves me right for not looking for this area first I guess.  Ah well, I ordered from them yesterday and it shipped today so hopefully my Acekard 2i will arrive somewhat soon and be legit.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## smilinator11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kadin said:
			
		

> Why did I not see this thread BEFORE I posted my question earlier.  Serves me right for not looking for this area first I guess.  Ah well, I ordered from them yesterday and it shipped today so hopefully my Acekard 2i will arrive somewhat soon and be legit.  *crosses fingers*



Okay i have made an account to vouche for Gameplayfun.com, please do not look at my post count and think i am working for gameplayfun and giving a fake review.  Your card will arrive, and to be sure it is valid go to acekard.com and verify it.  I was completely worried after i had ordered from this site and was told the reviews were fakes.  trust me i was scared.  But all was okay and it arrived on time and in perfect condition.  If you have an questions please contact me and i will try to prove that i am not writing fake reviews for gameplayfun.com, they are a trustworthy site.


----------



## Jea (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered 3 acekards from Gameplayfun. They sent an email that the order was delivered. I waited and tried to check the tracking but there was no tracking number. After 10 days, i sent an email to inquire and ask assistance. I never heard back. BEWARE!!!


----------



## RoMee (Aug 22, 2011)

This shop makes false advertising, they spam like crazy, and they pay people to write fake reviews.
And they steal and distribute people's acekard skins. 

In other words, gameplayfun is is full of shit and should be avoided

Don't trust shops that use these shady tactics.


----------



## Kadin (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I ordered my Acekard from them late Thursday evening via USPS First-class Mail (cheapest option).  I emailed and asked for a confirmation/receipt number and according to the USPS.com site, it's out for delivery for today.  Yeah I'm pretty damn impressed.  Will post findings once I have it in-hand along with verifying if it's legit.  Oh and I'm on the West Coast too...


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 23, 2011)

To be Frank,the latest acekard 2i sells $13 is impossible in USA, As we know this card was made in China, we can't sell this price as a reseller how can they do that? So I am worrying about the quality of the products.


----------



## Kadin (Aug 23, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> To be Frank,the latest acekard 2i sells $13 is impossible in USA, As we know this card was made in China, we can't sell this price as a reseller how can they do that? So I am worrying about the quality of the products.



Well I've confirmed that mine that I just got from gameplayfun.com is indeed legit.  I checked a number of sources and everything works and I just installed the latest 1.8.8 version of AKAIO with zero problems so... And I got the card in 4 days, 2 of which were the weekend.  I'll use them again.


----------



## Zetro (Aug 24, 2011)

-


----------



## Kadin (Aug 26, 2011)

When I load mine up with the latest AKAIO (1.8.8), my card shows the Chessmaster icon. Which is it supposed to show?


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 29, 2011)

Kadin said:
			
		

> lightakejerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think yes


----------



## Zetro (Aug 29, 2011)

Kadin said:
			
		

> When I load mine up with the latest AKAIO (1.8.8), my card shows the Chessmaster icon. Which is it supposed to show?


Yeah that's fine, the only reason my pics show a different one is because its updated to run on a 3DS.
I'm assuming your playing on a DSi/Lite?


----------



## cilo456 (Sep 11, 2011)

ive ordered 2 dstwos and got it quick

so i say order away


----------



## iFish (Sep 11, 2011)

About a year ago, I ordered a DSTWO from them. I got it very quickly and in great condition. So I can confirm they are safe. Even though the site looks like a 5 year old made it


----------



## RoMee (Sep 11, 2011)

This spamming shop is dead.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 11, 2011)

Indeed.
I wonder what happened to them ?


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2011)

they cancelled their shoptemp subscription, removed all info about their website.
they even changed all their shop info to make it disappear from shoptemp (they renamed themselves to "yahoo"), but heyy, not so fast.
I restored the store name so that they can be found again and reviews be left... legit reviews this time, hopefully.
http://shoptemp.net/shop/gameplayfun-com.html


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 12, 2011)

I see. Doesn't smell good it seems ...


----------



## Costello (Sep 12, 2011)

hopefully they did ship orders that was made right before they closed... 
doubt they will provide support in the future though.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Sep 12, 2011)

it's pretty bad for all their customers, i hope it's only temp closed for moon holiday. but strange to change even shoptemp reg info. probably going to bad ending . mha

however more important another issue i see that there are many clone website that are fully occupied with the shoptemp homepage, 
dscardworld.com is nds-gear.com  check too http://www.dscardworld.com/contact
check their news, same news, nothing new, it's more spam than news

i suggest to make some change on shoptemp
1- store with at least 1 year history should be more recommended maybe with another logo or tab or similar. new store can easly take customer money and then vanish
2- allow only real news article to be published , now there are many with only prices and links but nothing new or good
3- every 5 days only one NEW article on homepage,  now once for day is too much, there are not very many news to post everyday for everyshop
4- MAX words limit, to limit everyshop msg to be short and clear , some news are very too long and just tables. 
5- add a mark or tab for clone store, customer that had a bad experience should be aware that some stores are same owner to avoid even worst experience
6- should really avoid one owner to monopoly the homepage, this will clearly damage all shops and all gbatemp users

hope something will be improved . 
ciao!


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 13, 2011)

What a good news! Spam maker has gone! lol


----------



## Zetro (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody have details, what happened?


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 16, 2011)

Jea said:
			
		

> I ordered 3 acekards from Gameplayfun. They sent an email that the order was delivered. I waited and tried to check the tracking but there was no tracking number. After 10 days, i sent an email to inquire and ask assistance. I never heard back. BEWARE!!!


God will not have mercy on small gain lol.


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank god that shop closed down just in time. I was going to buy an acekard 2i from there since it was closer to me, but found out soon that it closed down. I decided to purchase from zhuzhuchina instead since it was cheaper and I've read good reviews about them. Now I'm just waiting until it reaches my mailbox :]

edit: typo


----------



## slaysme (Sep 16, 2011)

i bought a dstwo a day or two before the site was gone.... received the day after it was gone.oh well, my card works fine.


----------



## Leykis (Sep 16, 2011)

slaysme said:
			
		

> i bought a dstwo a day or two before the site was gone.... received the day after it was gone.oh well, my card works fine.



I did the same....ordered my dstwo about 2 days before their site stopped working. I received it a few days later but the card was damaged. I contacted them via email and they told me to mail it back and they would replace it. They received the card on Monday according to tracking info and haven't heard from them. So, I sent an email to them yesterday asking what the status was on the replacement. Haven't heard back.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Sep 17, 2011)

remember if you paid with paypal you have 45 days max to open a paypal dispute and get back your money
so if before 45 days you don't receive just open a paypal dispute for insurance


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 19, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> Thank god that shop closed down just in time. I was going to buy an acekard 2i from there since it was closer to me, but found out soon that it closed down. I decided to purchase from zhuzhuchina instead since it was cheaper and I've read good reviews about them. Now I'm just waiting until it reaches my mailbox :]
> 
> edit: typo


Hey,are you sure you're buying the latest AK2i? I checked but the picture in their website is an old version which has been stop production.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2011)

Zetro said:


> Anybody have details, what happened?



Well, sorry to dredge up a somewhat old thread, but seeing as this particular forum isn't all that high-traffic anyway, I thought I'd mention it here. I've been shopping for a card recently, something I haven't done literally in years -- teetering between DSTWO and the ak2i. Well, strangely enough, and against all hope, I found a ak2i on sale on eBay. I kinda knew eBay had put the kibosh on the sale of flash cards a while back, but I just wasn't having any luck finding a retailer that would accept PayPal. This eBay seller actually has a 100-percent rating, and though they're relatively new on eBay (the beginning of this year), they've already satisfied a good number of customers. The user name, however, is different from the payee. The eBay user goes by the name of sandisdisk, but when I got my payment reciept, it said gameplay_fun. I immediately thought, "oh shit, what have I done." Hopefully, I get my stuff and what I paid for -- not some clone or misrepresented package. Keeping my fingers crossed.

I think perhaps with this particular user it's one of those cases of making a few bad decisions to try to get the word out there about yourself, though I don't sense they ever had any harmful intent.

*Update:* Not going to bump the thread, since the slow traffic in this forum suggests few people would care anyway, but for anyone still curious, I received my ak2i and microSD from the now-eBay seller who is gameplayfun. Card works on my 3DS out of the box, Sandisk microSD works fine, items got to me in about three days from the time of shipping (which was the next business day). The seller was also very considerate, keeping me update about when the item would ship and answering all my questions honestly. Trustworthy? Well, you'll have to decide for yourself if you're ever presented with the prospect of buying from this person. But I just wanted to relay my experience and offer a heads-up about what this person's up to now.


----------

